# PS3 keyboard and mouse



## bm23

how do i use keyboard and mouse with ps3? do i just plug them into the usb port? do i need special keyboard and mouse? and how do i configure the keys? thanks


----------



## bigl2007

*well about ps3 keyboard or mouse*

i know that with my headset mic i have thats also a logitech on my pc i plug it into my ps3 and my ps3 will work with it and uses it pretty well but when it comes to keyboard im unsure of it usb keyboard would work but im gonna try it in the coming weeks when i get some money to get a usb keyboard the problem im having is finding a ergonomic usb microsoft natural elite keyboard that i can use since im so used to the keyboard i currently have


----------



## boxxy

Alright any keyboard and mouse will work with the ps3. You dont need anything special, and every single usb keyboard and mouse that I have used will work fine. You can plug it into either straight into the ps3 or plug them into a hub then a hub into the ps3. Dont worry....all wireless keyboards and mouse combos also work.


----------



## bm23

boxxy said:


> Alright any keyboard and mouse will work with the ps3. You dont need anything special, and every single usb keyboard and mouse that I have used will work fine. You can plug it into either straight into the ps3 or plug them into a hub then a hub into the ps3. Dont worry....all wireless keyboards and mouse combos also work.



thanks for your replies, this post and the other 2.


----------



## Hdk20

Also I believe when you plug it in you have to go to settings and go to accessory settings and activate it for it to work, I am probably going to get a USB keyboard soon also.


----------



## G25r8cer

Some bluetooth keyboards work too


----------

